# Flight training in a Charger?



## Sea2jet (May 10, 2019)

Im traveling from NC to Florida on May 22nd thru Memorial Weekend and then back up to Connecticut. Just wondering if anyone has anytime for dual in a Marquart or similar biplane? Thanks, Mike


----------

